# Hydrovane 5 Compressor



## Mudmark1 (Jan 9, 2018)

I removed the air filter shield from my hydrovane 5 compressor pump to find the filter has a coating of red oil.
It appears to be come from the 2 air intake ports on the compressor housing, soaking into the foam filter and pooling to the bottom of the filter.
The compressor runs ok and makes good air.
I was wondering if it is a sign of something failing before I renew the air filter.


----------



## Zparrow (Jan 23, 2018)

I would clean it, check in a week or two, see if it's continuous. Can you see where it's coming out?


----------

